# Magura Rohloff-Speedhub Storm Rotor with Avid or Shimano Calipper



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Hy guys

I am been in MTB scene about 25+ yeras, I have own many bicycles during this period of time but never one with IGH.
Here in Venezuela there is not IGH culture at all and the braves who dare to use them are ussualy banned .
So despite all my bicycling years I am a newbie on IGH, I am planning a build using one of my existing frames (Surly Karate Monkey, Soul Cycle Dillinger V.4 or 650b Russ Denny) since this going to be ANOTHER BIKE in the wife's words, the budget is tigth so I going to use my parts bin as primary resource.
First quiestion is the disk rotor attached to my 500/14 Speedhub is a Magura Storm 180mm but I have a few sets of Avid and Shimano brakes no Magura, can I use this mix or I have to get a new rotor
Second question anybody runs a Karate monkey+speedhub 514 combo
Thanks in advance


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Midle Age Warrior said:


> First quiestion is the disk rotor attached to my 500/14 Speedhub is a Magura Storm 180mm but I have a few sets of Avid and Shimano brakes no Magura, can I use this mix or I have to get a new rotor


Yes you can use that rotor with Avid or Shimano brakes as long as you have a 180mm adapter.

The only hang up will be that some Surly frames don't like big rotors in the rear. It will depend on your frame and the brake caliper design so I would just try it and see what happens.










I've got a Roloff in Surly Krampus. The dropouts look the same or very similar to a KM.


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Vikb thanks for the info that is what I thougth but if better to be sure about the rotor.
What kind of OEM plate are you using since as you said the rear dropout looks the same for the Krampus and teh Karate monkey.
Could you post a detail pic of the non drive side rear dropout just to see how did you solve the situation

Thanks


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Midle Age Warrior said:


> Vikb thanks for the info that is what I thougth but if better to be sure about the rotor.
> What kind of OEM plate are you using since as you said the rear dropout looks the same for the Krampus and teh Karate monkey.
> Could you post a detail pic of the non drive side rear dropout just to see how did you solve the situation
> 
> Thanks












I've got an OEM2 axle plate mated to a Monkey Bone 160mm disc adapter and run Shimano SLX brakes.

I'm using a 2nd Surly Tugnut on the non-driveside to keep the wheel in place. I tried just one Tugnut on the driveside with a Shimano XT skewer, but the wheel would slide forward on the non-driveside a bit despite a very tightly clamped skewer and removing the paint on that side of the dropout for more friction. Since the wheel couldn't move on the driveside by moving forward on the non-driveside the cog was able to relieve a bit of chain tension. Not a big deal, but my Krampus has very little lateral clearance with the big tire at the chainstays so I want the wheel precisely centred.

You can see more detailed photos here:

Surly Krampus - a set on Flickr


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice pics those you have in your flickr album, I never had wheel alignment issues in my Karate Monkey/derraileur build using Shimano XT screwers, maybe the speedhub torque add some force.
For sure the monkeybone is the cleanest solution you can find.
Thanks Vickb


----------



## manensky (Aug 22, 2011)

Midle Age Warrior said:


> Nice pics those you have in your flickr album, I never had wheel alignment issues in my Karate Monkey/derraileur build using Shimano XT screwers, maybe the speedhub torque add some force.
> For sure the monkeybone is the cleanest solution you can find.
> Thanks Vickb


Yes, monkeybone is cleaner than torque arm like in my 1x1 Rohloff build:








I am using cannondale's very old QR-axle, which has pretty good steel tooths, and I don't need tuggnut on non-drive side at all.


----------

